# 22" brutus blade spinners



## Spiderose (Mar 23, 2007)

:uh: Im needing info on mounting the Brutus Blade Spinners to my Brutus Blade rims. I bought the rims from some cat in Austin, then the purchased the spinners from some cat in San Antonio, Tx. This is the first time I ever had these, I know theyve been around for a minute, but here in DFW you hardly see anyone choppin these. The cat from S.A. expalined briefly but I wasnt in my Lac at the time to really soak in the info. Asking all the Southern Slab experts from Texas.


----------



## EVANASTY (Apr 4, 2007)

IN DA DFW THEY ROCK THE LOWRIDES


----------



## cadillacridin (Feb 27, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## MidwestChevyRider (Apr 9, 2007)

Where do yall get these Brutus Blades and can any rim shop order these or is it only places in the TX that have the actual Brutus' cuz I dont that limited shit or whatever. I like the circle in the middle on the blades its way cleane.


----------



## Spiderose (Mar 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EVANASTY_@Apr 9 2007, 01:20 PM~7650183
> *IN DA DFW THEY ROCK THE LOWRIDES
> *


TRUE THEY ROCK LOWRIDES BUT IN MY HOOD, SOUTHSIDE FORT WORTH, TEXAS WERE RIDING "20 OR MORE...i remember the lowriders in Fort Worth and Dallas, they died out back in the '90s, but now theres a couple coming back. like the song says, "I AINT HATIN ON DAYTONS BUT ITS 2000 *****, PLEASE!" UGK-CHOPPIN BLADES. CASE CLOSED. :biggrin:


----------



## Spiderose (Mar 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MidwestChevyRider_@Apr 9 2007, 02:07 PM~7650481
> *Where do yall get these Brutus Blades and can any rim shop order these or is it only places in the TX that have the actual Brutus' cuz I dont that limited shit or whatever. I like the circle in the middle on the blades its way cleane.
> *


 I would start my own post stating youre lookin for them, theyre bound to show up, I found mine on here, post a new one on wheels & tires. :biggrin: good luck homie and you have good taste. I have both hte brutus and limited, the brutus is where its at!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MidwestChevyRider (Apr 9, 2007)

Good lookin my dude. Mind me askin how much I should be lookin at payin? The shop round my way normally does all lower type company 22s for 22+ tax...like limited, player, feretti, etc.


----------



## Spiderose (Mar 23, 2007)

> Good lookin my dude. Mind me askin how much I should be lookin at payin? The shop round my way normally does all lower type company 22s for 22+ tax...like limited, player, feretti, etc.
> [/quote i payed 1,900 for some 22"s used. it will depend on whos sellin them I wouldnt go any more than 3,000 brand new. when thye were being sold at stores they were 2,800 new with tires, now that theyre being discontinued or delayed it may bring up the price, just put out the word that youre lookin 4 them and they will come to u, u need to "wheel and deal", no pun intended.    :cheesy:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Spiderose_@Apr 9 2007, 12:42 PM~7649915
> *:uh: Im needing info on mounting the Brutus Blade Spinners to my Brutus Blade rims. I bought the rims from some cat in Austin, then the purchased the spinners from some cat in San Antonio, Tx. This is the first time I ever had these, I know theyve been around for a minute, but here in DFW you hardly see anyone choppin these. The cat from S.A. expalined briefly but I wasnt in my Lac at the time to really soak in the info. Asking all the Southern Slab experts from Texas.
> *


if your talking about how to mount spinners.. its basicly the same for all spinners. you replace 3 of your studs with mounting studs , basicly a long azz stuid that has female threads and both ends. one for the lug nut, other for the spinner. if brutus ones are different then that.. you got me stumped.


----------



## Spiderose (Mar 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 9 2007, 06:20 PM~7652380
> *if your talking about how to mount spinners..  its basicly the same for all spinners.  you  replace 3 of your studs with mounting studs , basicly a long azz stuid that has female threads and both ends. one for the lug nut, other for the spinner.      if brutus ones are different then that..  you got me stumped.
> *


You were actually right on the money, the guy that sold me them boyz explaiend it just like u did, thanks bro for helping me and homeboy that was looking for the chopps. :cheesy:


----------



## baggedcutlass (Sep 9, 2005)

I've sold a bunch of them Brutus Blades with and without spinners. 
In order to install the spinner you will need to:

Put the 3 spinner lug nuts on (2 next to eachother and 1 opposite side of the 2)

Then mount the single plate to the lug nuts, with the 3 screws. 

After that, put the spinner on the wheel and use the other 3 screws to hold the spinner in place. 

If you need any help PM me.


----------



## Spiderose (Mar 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by baggedcutlass_@Apr 13 2007, 10:22 PM~7687048
> *I've sold a bunch of them Brutus Blades with and without spinners.
> In order to install the spinner you will need to:
> 
> ...


thats down of you to take your time out to help me, it helps alot, do you think theres any way you can get a pic of the process, if not can you make a rough drawing of the process? it doesnt have to be pretty.


----------



## CandyBoy (Oct 1, 2012)

Yu still have the rims


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

5 years since someone posted in this old topic. :facepalm:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

DJLATIN said:


> 5 years since someone posted in this old topic. :facepalm:


Your kinda topic. Blades and Texas :burn:


----------



## kandylac1979 (Feb 4, 2009)

I still got em 7 years later! U still lookin?


----------



## ReyRey (Jan 7, 2007)

just want to put in my $00.02. Brabus is where it was at in my book. Sure Brutus is a dead match but the real OG ones are Brabus


----------

